# Any good sites to get music based screen savers



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

I am going to be doing a party soon and I am thinking of linking up my plasma screen to my laptop and having some kind of screensaver that would change image / speed depending on the music. Similiar to what you get in clubs.

Anyone know where I can get these screensavers?

thanks


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

Windows media player or real player one in fact most media players will do this via the skin option, then put on full screen and hey pressto! ;D

hope this is what u want?

ade


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Just wondering, have you sent your party invitation to KMP?....


----------

